# 2014 NWTF Convention



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Here's my yearly pic uploads from the NWTF Convention in Nashville. Helps to get pumped for the upcoming season! Enjoy!

*Turkey Taxidermy Mounts*


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Deer Taxidermy Mounts*


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Custom Calls*


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Custom Calls Cont.*


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

*New Inflatable Decoys from Hunters Specialties*



*New Hen Decoy from DSD: Wow!*


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

*Some Taxidermy ideas from Hazel Creek*


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Thats it :lol:

I tell ya what if HS has their QC in line they have a decoy that is pretty much on par with the high end decoys.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Even though I am not much of a "Decoy Guy", I was impressed with the HS line. They were lighter then the Avians for sure, and they seemed to deflate and inflate pretty quickly. 

The detail was pretty good too, and there were quite a few folks checking them out.


----------



## Hunters Edge (May 15, 2009)

Not discounting how much NWTF does for sportsman but read on. Just watched Bob Redfern on TV and he was hunting quail with CEO of the NWTF. All during the first part of the show commenting on how much was done on the property at Folks Farm in just 10 years and habitat is the key. Yet at the end of the show he bragged of acquiring 600 more acres, which at the time I am thinking yeah way to go. As he continued it galled me out of the 600 acres they are setting aside 300 acres for trap, skeet, shooting ranges, sporting clay ranges etc... My question to all that give money or purchase items to make money for this organization it surprized me that they do not follow what they preach.

Ask yourself this, what is the difference of this compared to a strip mall, subdivision, or deptartment stores? To me they all destroy the habitat that now is used by wildlife. Also is it for the board of directors and such to have a free shoot, I just do not agree or understand this decision.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Hunters Edge said:


> . As he continued it galled me out of the 600 acres they are setting aside 300 acres for trap, skeet, shooting ranges, sporting clay ranges etc... My question to all that give money or purchase items to make money for this organization it surprized me that they do not follow what they preach.


Man I hate to get going on the NWTF as I have seen it destroy entire forum boards, but my take on the quoted portion above. 

These organizations whether NWTF, DU, RMEF, PF etc are conservation organizations FIRST.. But with a changing society and more importantly the changing of our youth a large part of mission to promote the heritage of the shooting sports and provide opportunities for folks to participate in the shooting sports.. 

The NWTF has other divisions such as Wheeling Sportsman, Woman in the Outdoors and JAKES did they happen to mention of said 300 acres would be used for these outings..


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Cool, some awesome pics there. Those HS decoys look nice too!


----------

